# Jumpy and biting



## antsdragonfly (May 12, 2016)

I've had Kit for 5 or so weeks, which puts her at 16 weeks old, and in the last couple of days she has starting jumping, huffing, and biting at me when I try to bond with her. Usually she just falls asleep on my chest/tummy. The last few days she has been jumping, hissing, and huffing at me. Today she bit me twice, not hard but.... There has been no change in her habitat or the temperature. I'm wondering if I need to be worried.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm willing to bet she's entering a period of quilling. That can be pretty painful for them & it often makes them grumpier and they want to be left alone. The best thing to do is have patience, understand that their skin might be more sore than usual & try not to pet their quills, and continue holding them each night. It's tough for hedgie & human, but quilling does end!


----------



## antsdragonfly (May 12, 2016)

That is what I was hoping but as a first time hedggie mommy I wasn't sure. Thank you!


----------



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

She's probably quilling this can make them have sudden mood swings. Check and see if
she is healthy an unhealthy hedgehog tends to bite more often. If she bites you again
don't yell. Just blow gently on the hedgehog. After a bite don't put a hedgehog back ine its cage that is teaching it that if it is bad it will be put back in its "safe spot" and your hedgehog will bite more often. Also do you wear lotion or did you recently wash your hands with scented soap? Hedgehogs have poor eye sight and use taste and smell it may just be exploring. I hope this is helpful for you!


----------



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

Sorry about Lily


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

There is a sticky on the behavior part of the forum with great information about biting.


----------



## antsdragonfly (May 12, 2016)

I don't use scented anything for allergy reasons. I didn't put her back into her pen after she bit me. I kinda thought of that like a dog, you don't send them where they want to go after they misbehave. When she bit me I just told her to knock it off because she was being bad.


----------

